# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  اسهل طريقه لقيام الليل

## توته الحلوه

اسهل طريقه لقيام الليل 


أسهل طريقة لقيام الليل ... والله ما راح تأخذ شيء من و قتك
يلا نطبقها الليلة ...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عندي طريقه سهلا جداَ لقيام الليل ، وطبعاَ أنتم عارفين فضل قيام 
الليل و الأجر المترتب على ذالك و أنها من أعظم العبادات التي تقربنا 
إلى الله تعالى ...

طيب : كيف نقوم الليل و يكتبنا الله من الذاكرين الله كثيراَ و 
الذاكرات وبأقل جهد و مشقه ...

أول شيء علينا إننا نقوم قبل صلاة الفجر بساعه 
وهذه الساعه هي و قت السحر وهو أفضل جزء من الليل
وقال الله تعالى ( والمستغفرين بالأسحار )

نقسم هذه الساعه إى أربع أقسام و هي كتالي :
أول ربع ساعه : لقراءت ما تيسر من القران

ثاني ربع ساعه : نصلي فيها ركعتين ثم نوتر بثلاث ركعات

ثالث ربع ساعه : للدعاء . ولا ننسى أن الله في هذا الوقت في السماء الدنيا 
يقول ( يا عبادي هل من داعي فأستجيب له ، هل من مستغفر لأغفر له ، 
هل من سائل فأعطيه )

رابع ربع ساعه : للإستغفار ، إلى أن يأذن لصلاة الفجر
فتخيلوا معي يا أخوات ساعه واحده فقط جمعتي فيها كل العبادات التي 
تقربك إلى الله تعالى ( القرآن ....... الصلاة الدعاء...........الإستغفار )
فيا أحبتي لنشجع بعض من الليله ، ونقوم بهذه الطريقه مع المداومه عليها..
لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول ( أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل)

الله يساعدنا على طاعته

ولا تنسوني من خالص الدعاء بظهر الغيب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## ام رشودي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Candle

الله يسر عليج امرج

----------


## الشيخة

الله يعينا يا رب على طاعته وان شاء الله وحده من ربيعاتي تتبرع وتقعدني عسب اصلي القيام

----------


## ام خالد وشمسة

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## أم أحمدومحمد

> مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
> اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
> ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## UmSawaf

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## غريبة دنياي

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## غـــلا الروح

يزااااااج الله خيــــــــــــــــر  :Smile:

----------


## سارة

مشورة الغاليه ...والله انج افدتينا...
ويزاج الله كل خير والله اينولج كل اللي افباج نشالله

----------


## توته الحلوه

> الله يعينا يا رب على طاعته وان شاء الله وحده من ربيعاتي تتبرع وتقعدني عسب اصلي القيام


اذا تبين كل يوم بوعيج ونتشارك الاجر:22 (22):

----------


## شمس القوايل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Sheikha

مشكورة اختي صدق شجعتيني.. وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج..

----------


## أم مها11ري

مشكوورة اختي جزااج الله كل خير

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوو عنا

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

مشكووووووووووره الغاليه ،،، و جزااج الله ألف خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي

----------


## حبيبة السرمدي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حلا(ام اسعد)

الله يجزيكي كل الخير ان شاء الله و يوفقك

----------


## **آمنه**

يزاج الله خيراً عالموضوع ..
وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ..

----------


## @ Hope @

يزاج الله خير...

والله ما شي شرات يوم تقومين فليل وتصلي وتقرين وتدعين ...

تحسين باحساس وايد غير وبراحة فظيعه يوم تحسين أن الله واقف جدام بيلبي دعائج...

*_*

----------


## توته الحلوه

> يزاج الله خير...
> 
> والله ما شي شرات يوم تقومين فليل وتصلي وتقرين وتدعين ...
> 
> تحسين باحساس وايد غير وبراحة فظيعه يوم تحسين أن الله واقف جدام بيلبي دعائج...
> 
> *_*



صدقتي يالغاليه

----------


## BntZayed

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج انشالله

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمين غناتي

----------


## صاحبة الذوق

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## دمعة ساجدة لله

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان اعمالج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم عبدالله77

يزاج الله خير 
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم في قيام الليل ( ادعوا لي الله يرزقني الذرية الصالحة )

----------


## توته الحلوه

> يزاج الله خير 
> ولا تنسونا من دعائكم في قيام الليل ( ادعوا لي الله يرزقني الذرية الصالحة )


امين

----------


## كاترين

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## أم عبادة

مشكووووووووووورة وايد إختي
على هالمشاركة الحلوة

----------


## توته الحلوه

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## حورية الظبي

يزاج الله خير ..

وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## mariam2004

جـــــــــزاج الله الف خير........... وجعلج من اهل الجنه ....... ان شا الله

----------


## الاميرة **

يزاج الله خير

----------


## um-zayed2007

الحمدلله أنا مواظبه على الصلاة في أوقاتها ان شاء الليل

----------


## ×العنود×

يزاج الله كل خير غناتي ^_^

----------


## امونه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم علي333

جزاك ألف خير 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أحاسيس 85

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيج يا أختي عالفائـــدة والتذكـــــير ...

وجعل أجرها في ميزان حسناتـــج ان شاء الله ,...


وأفاد بها سيدات وبنات المنتدى ..

أسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ويرزقك من رزقه الحلال..

----------


## فديت زوجي

جزاك الله خير

----------


## عيون الحب

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## whitepearl

جزاج الله الف خير اختي


تسلمين

----------


## الروح

يزااك الله خير

----------


## هنودة1985

مشكوره اختي ...الله يجزيج كـــل خييير يارب،،

----------


## جرناس

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## كنوشة1

الله الله على هالساعه الي بتجمعني بربي انشالله من الليله انشالله 
وجزالك الله الف خير باذنه ووفقك في دينك ودنياك ومالك وابنائك انشالله .

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

مشكوووره اختي 

ويجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم رشادي وشيخة

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## sarah-6006

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Miss.B

يزاج الله خير

----------


## لعبة القدر

تسلمين عزيزتي على هالنصايح المفيده وربي يجزيج الف خير ..

----------


## كيوت الامارات

الله المستعان 

جزاج الله خير

----------


## قماري

يزاج الله خير

----------


## anglsky

يزاج الله الف خيير

----------


## kholud2008

يزاج الله خير و في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## Dianira

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع

----------


## Romanove

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يزاج الله كل خير ختيه أم خليفة

----------


## ام عبدالله.

جزاك الله الخير الكثير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حنان2006

جزاج الله كل خير ويجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## جزعة وريقة

يزاج الله ألف خير وكثر الله من أمثالج الناس الطيبين

----------


## المريه

طريقه حلوه ومريحه

شكرا اختي وان شاء الله بميزان حسناتج

----------


## حـ الإمارات ـلا

تسلمين والله .. 
اللهم وفقنـا للعمل بما تحب وترضى



.. حـ الإمارات ـلا ..

----------


## برقع ديوور

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نمله كاشخة

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

يزااااج الله خيرررر وفي موازين حسناتج ان شااء الله

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي ع المرور

----------


## أسمى غاية

الله يجزيج خير يا أختي الكريمة 
وإن شاء اللة تاخذين أجر كل وحدة تشجعت على القيام وأنا أولهم وصدقيني ما بنساج من الدعاء

----------


## صدى الروائع

يزاج الله خير

----------


## غلا القلب

_يزاج الله خير 
والله وااااااااااااااااااااااااايد خاطري إني أقوم الليل

إدعولي بنات الله يقدرين هالسنه وأقدر_

----------


## توته الحلوه

> الله يجزيج خير يا أختي الكريمة 
> وإن شاء اللة تاخذين أجر كل وحدة تشجعت على القيام وأنا أولهم وصدقيني ما بنساج من الدعاء


تسلمين ياالغلا

----------


## عطر الامارات

الف شكر يا اختي والله فضل قيام الليل عند رب العباد كبير
بس انا جربت وحسيت انه للمؤمن بعد شي كبير لانج اتحسين انه الرحمن قريب منج تطلبين منه العفو و المغفرة و الراحة و الامور الطيبة للدين و الدنيا وما يردج سبحانه لانه تعالى لايمكن يرد عبد تعناله
اتحسين ان امورج متيسرة لانه في حد انشاء الله راضي عنج
اللهم ارضي عنا وارحمنا ووالدينا يارب العالمين

----------


## لولو21

يزاج الله خير

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

يزاج الله خير

----------


## um khaled

جزاك الله كل خير اختي

----------


## ام حميد_عجمان

جزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## دفةالبحرين

جزاك الله خير

----------


## لمسة سحر

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## السيليه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم سبعه

جزاك الله خير حبيت اعرف متى الواحد ينام عشان نقدر نقوم لاني انام متاخرة فيصعب على اقوم

----------


## لولا الحبوبه

جزاج الله خير اختي الصرحه طريقه وايد حلوه وسهله

----------


## Miss.UaQ

جــزاج اللــه خيــر

والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج 

.

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

يزاج الله خير ، بجرب من الليلة إن شاء الله

----------


## وعد الحياة

جزاج الله الف خيييييييير

----------


## بنت الايام

*جزاك الجنة*

----------


## كل الحلى

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## أم عزوزي$

اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك 
 :Sobhan: 
ويزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

يزااج الله خير 
في ميزان حسناتج الغالية

----------


## (CHANEL)

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم وديمه

الله ييزييييييييييج الخير أختي

----------


## moon4w

ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ياقوته

تسلمين اختي 
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شما المحيربي

بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^ بالتوفيق الغالية ^_^

----------


## *عســـولة*

جزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي

----------


## Candle

يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

حياكم الله

----------


## umfutoon

ما شاءالله عليج 
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنوتة العين

اللهم أجعله في ميزان حسناتج

ويوفقني وإياكن على قيام الليل وطاعة الله

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## صمبوخه

جزاج الله خير حبووووبه

----------


## Looooonely

*يزاج الله خير اختي 

في ميزان حسناتج*

----------


## sharjah

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## alainflower

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام *سيف*

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## احساس غزال

مشكوره الغاليه على الموضوع وجزاج الله الف خير 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فزاعه

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات

----------


## كح كح

*مشكوره ختيه ويزااج الله خيــر

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شالله ... 

وربي يعطيج العافيه .. 

تقبلي مروري ^^*

----------


## شوق دبي

مشكووره الغاليه . ان شالله يكون في ميرزان حسناتج

----------


## دلووعة أبوها

يزاج الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## jody abot

> مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
> اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
> ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## ward joory

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي توتة الحلوة ع الطرح والافاده،،

يعله في ميزان حسناتج ،،

دمتي بود،،

تحياتي،،اختج
ورد جـــــوري

----------


## ساحرة العيون

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## wowis

تسلمين الغالية والله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## silkywater

جزاك الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك .....

----------


## تراب دبي

جزاكي الله خيرا ووفقنا جميعن لقيام الليل اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## المدامع

يزاج الله خير...
اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك..

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أحلى الحلوات2

يزااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## om yassinadam



----------


## عشبة البر

يزاج الله خير

----------


## نيران الثلوج

مشكورة إختي على الموضوع المميز و نتريا كل يديد منج ....

----------


## الرحاله

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم علي 2

مشكورة أختي و جعله الله في موازين حسناتك

----------


## pink 7

جزاااج الله خير اختي الكريمـــه ,,, وجعله في ميزااان حسناااتج أن شاءالله ,,,

----------


## ام غـلا

تسلمين وجزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## ريمهpretty

يزاج الله خير على النصيحه

----------


## اوهايو

انا وريلي بنطبقها انشاالله

----------


## حرم الهوتي

يزاج الله ألف خير اختي وفي ميزان حسناتج إن شالله

----------


## سجايا_الروح

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## شيخة المزاريع

جزيت الخيرين في الدنيا والآخرة

ويكفي الإنسان أنه يختلي برب الأرباب وملك الملوك 

اللهم جمل بواطنا كما جملت ظواهرنا

بارك الله فيكِ أختيه

----------


## ام سعيييد

مشكوره اختي يزاج الله خير

----------


## محبة للخير

بارك الله فيييييييييك
ووفقنا الله ميعا للقيام بطاعاته

----------


## *ام حمودي*

بارك الله فيج

----------


## 7awaa

مشكوووووووووووره اختي 
الله يعطيج العافية و يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي على المرور

----------


## الفراشة2020

جزاج الله خير اختي توته

----------


## الوردة الندية

*جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا*

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمن ع المرورر

----------


## دلع الامار

_مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك_

----------


## so0sa

يزاج الله خير أختي و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## عنب

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## أول الغيث

هذه الطريقة كنت أول أطبقها قبل ما تاخذنا الدنيا والعيال ومسئوليات الأسرة.
مشكورة الغالية على التذكير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج. 
 :Amen:

----------


## umhaza3

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قناديل الدجى

بارك الله فيكم وأعاننا وأعنكم على ذكره

----------


## ملكان

يزاج اللة خير,,,

----------


## shoshouae

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دانه الغلا

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الأصالة

يزاج الله كل خير

يعني اختي اذا اذا الفجر يأذن الساعه 4 و 19 دقيقة تقريبا 

لازم ننش الساعه 3 مثلا صح

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

جزاك الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## الحب الصدوقي

مشكوره حبيبتي والله انها طريقه حلوه وجميله ...........وان شاء الله اطبقها ..........وسلمتي

----------


## *عواش*

الحمدلله من 3 ايام بدت اصلي قيام الليل والله احس شكلي اتغيررررررر وايد *.* ومنوووور الحمدلله بس بسألج عادي اذا بس صلينا ركعيتين انا اصلي 8

----------


## ريم الفلا ...

الله ييسر امورج.

----------


## gabgirl

جزاك الله خير

----------


## زهر اللوتس

جزاك الله ألف خير
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يا رب :Astaghfor:

----------


## المهجه

*يزاج الله خير اختيه 

والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج يا رب*

----------


## #فرفوشة#

يزاج الله خير و يجعلة في ميزان حسناتج الغالية و يحقق كل امانيج قولي أمين

----------


## جوهرة111

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام سمير

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## أم بوخليل

مشكوره أختي 

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه

----------


## الغلاSH

يزاج الله خير يا اختي والله يعينه على طاعته ويجعلنه من من يقومون اليل

----------


## flymengo

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم جراااح

الله يوفقج اختييه و يسدد خطااج ..

----------


## ماماة الامارات

يا رب ارزق اختي توته الفردوس الاعلى .... هي واهلها وصديقاتها وبنات المنتدى اجمعين 


جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

----------


## توته الحلوه

> يا رب ارزق اختي توته الفردوس الاعلى .... هي واهلها وصديقاتها وبنات المنتدى اجمعين 
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع


اشكرج يالغلا ع هالدعوووه الحلوووه 

اللهم امين

----------


## ستايل غير

ما شالله 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## حلوه بكيفي

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## لبن اب

[/IMG]في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## baby123

جزاج الله كل خير 

والله انج شجعتيني على قيام الليل

----------


## بنت الاحمدي

جزاج لله الف خير ا

----------


## znoOoOb

يزج الله الف خير

----------


## أم شهد

يزاج الله اختي الف خير

بصراحه افتقد هذا الشي كنت ما شاء الله اقوم الليل قبل الزواج واول زواجي بس بعد ما يبت البيبي الاول وبعده الثانيه ما صرت اصلي قيام الليل لاني انام متاخره سبة عيالي 
لانهم صغار ومتعبين والله انه نعمه صدق كنت اعيش اجمل ايام حياتي واحس براحه نفسيه جميله

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خوااتي ع المروور

----------


## بنت مسافي

يزاج الله خير على الموضوع القيم وجعله في موازين حسناتج

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسليمن اختي ع المرور

----------


## الحب الصدوقي

انا اقول لو نبدا بالتدرج يعني اول شي ربع ساعه واليوم اللي بعده نصف ساعه واللي بعده ساعه حتى نتعود......يعني هذا راي................وسلامتكم

----------


## الحب الصدوقي

للرفع

----------


## دلوعه حماده

يزآج الله خير ع الموضوع الطيب ..

والله يغفر للجميع ان شآء الله ..

----------


## الفراشة2020

مشكوره وما جصرتي

----------


## ليلااااام

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حنين_الشوق

يزااج الله ألف خير الغاليه ...

وجعله في ميزان حسناااتج ....

----------


## الهدى1

مشكوره اختي ويزاج الله خير

----------


## أخت سعيد

ماشالله صح كلامج أنا أصلي قيام الليل بس ساعه و الحمدلله الحمدلله مواضبة عليها 
و سبحان الله أذا أنا ما صليتها ترى أحلم حلم مب زين والله 
يزاج الله خير حبوبة

----------


## Bint_shj

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## go0od girl

يزاج الله الف خير 
والله يبعد عني الشيطان عشان اقدر اقوم اصلي قيام الليل 


زين بسال الحين لو صليت الساعة 2 ورقدت وتعتبر من صلاة قيام الليل والا كيف

لاني دايما في هالساعات اصلي وادعي وارقد 

عشان جيه دعواتي ما تنقبل ..... استغفر الله 

لكن الحين صار لي فترة طويلة ادعي وادعي بس الين الحين ما صار شي بس انا بعدني ما ياست من رحمة الله وبعدني ادعي ويا رب ان الله يستجيب لدعواتي وينصرني على من ظلمني 


والسموحة

----------


## توته الحلوه

> يزاج الله الف خير 
> والله يبعد عني الشيطان عشان اقدر اقوم اصلي قيام الليل 
> 
> 
> زين بسال الحين لو صليت الساعة 2 ورقدت وتعتبر من صلاة قيام الليل والا كيف
> 
> لاني دايما في هالساعات اصلي وادعي وارقد 
> 
> عشان جيه دعواتي ما تنقبل ..... استغفر الله 
> ...


هلا غناتي لا تياسين من رحمة الله سبحانه لان رب العالمين يختبر عبيده اذا بيتمون يدعونه ولا بيياسون 
الله ياربي يستجيب دعوتج يالله 

بالنسبه للوقت ما ادري بس اعتقد تعتبر من قيام الليل

والله يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## >>دلوعه<<

ان شااء الله يكون في ميزان حسنااتج ... 
ويسااعد الجميع ويجعلنا من المستغفرين في الاسحار ..

----------


## $asamy$

> مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
> اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
> ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## سماء صافية

جزاج الله خير أختي توته الحلوه و بارك الله فيج

----------


## الابلةالناظرة

جزاك الله الف الف خير وجزاء القارئات كل خير يارب

----------


## كويت الخير

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## شموخ الإمارات

يزاج الله خير

و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## aiyam

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

جزاج الله خير

----------


## الجاردينيا

نعم ..افضل طريقه ..لقيام الليل ..انا كنت اقوم قبل صلاه الفجر بساعه ..اصلي وادعي ..بس لم اجزء الساعه ..والحين قطعت بسبب الحمل ..بس ..راح احاول ارجع مع اني صعب السجود ..والجلوس بعد الصلاه ..بس هذا مو عذر ..هذا عذر شيطاني ..راح احطلي كرسي واصلي ..والله يعين ...جزاك الله خير ...الله يذكرج بالشهاده

----------


## توته الحلوه

الله ايسهل عليج ياربي

----------


## روح الوداع 22

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## ميثاء R_K

بارك الله فيج 


اختيه بس انا اوتر بعد صلاة العشاا يعني ما يحتاي اوتر بعد قيام الليل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## توته الحلوه

لا الغاليه الوتر مره وحده في اليوم

----------


## نووور123

الله يزاج خير ياااااارب

----------


## حلاوتهم

هيه والله ماشاء الله
مشكورة غاليتي

----------


## نيران الثلوج

مشكورة إختي على موضوعج 
صدق شي سهل بس ما كان على البال 
أانا لما اريد أقوم اللي أتريا لين عقب الساعة 12 واصلي ركعتين وانام 
واحيانا انسى بس هذه الطريقة مناسبة بس على الله نقوم قبل صلاة الفجر
بارك الله فيج إختي

----------


## shbany

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## صمت البحار

مشكورة و جزاج الله كل خير 

مبارك عليج شهر رمضان

----------


## صمت البحار

مبروك عليكم شهر رمضان يا بنات و يا حريم

----------


## لطوف حرم رشود

الله يرزقك على قد نيتك

----------


## أم مارية الحل

يزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## كلي شموخ...

* جزاج الله خير

انا نقلت كل الي كتبتيه ف التيلفون وبنشره ان شالله..*

----------


## عراقيه انا

lمشكورا ويزاج الله الف الف خير ويجعلها بميزان حسناتج ووووووووووووووووووووووووووننتضر المزيد وعقبال التقدم

----------


## السوناتا

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

مشكوووووووووورة ويزاج الله خير

----------


## لاكي

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااككككككككككككككككك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا
ورزقك من غير احتساب

----------


## صوغةونور

توته الحلوة






الله يجزيج خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون ع المرور

----------


## أم البنيات

وااااااااايد شكراً ويزاج الله خير وانشاء الله لج في كل مرة أصلي فيها قيام أجري وأجر كل وحده اتنفذ هذي الطريقة الجميلة ،،،
واللهم بارك لنا في شعبان وبلغنا اللهم رمضان

----------


## الفراشة2020

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## شجون00

جوزيت الجنة

----------


## معسوووووول

مشكوره ويزاج الله خير

----------


## غرور منصوريهـ

http://www.a2a.cc/vb/album.php?albumid=540

----------


## noni

يزاااااااااااااااااج الله خير حبوبه وتسلميين

----------


## أم مايد2008

يزااااج الله خير

----------


## $ شمة $

يزاج ربي الفردووووس الأعلــى ..
اللهم آآآآآآآآمين ..

----------


## cute me

الله يجزيج خير خيته

----------


## توتة شقية

الله يتقبل منا ومن المسلمين اجميعن ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## كتكوتة uae

يزاج اللةخير يااختي وان شاء اللة في ميزان حسناتج ويجعلنا واياكم من الذاكرين اللة كثيرا والذاكرات ويرزقنا الجنه

----------


## بنت الحمودي

مشكوره حبيبتي ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## أم الطويل

يزاج الله خير يا أحلى توته

----------


## أم مياسة

*بصراحه حبيبتي الله يجزيج الجنه إن شاء الله طبقت إلي قلتيه بس صدق حسيت بوناسه وإن الليل وااااااااااايد قصير تمنيت الساعه توقف عشان أطول بس واااااايد عجبتني الطريقه وبإذن الله بستمر عليها في رمضان ولج الأجر طبعا الله يكثر من أمثالج*

*طبقوه يا بنات والله بتحسون براحه وبسهولة تطبيقه وربي يوفق الجميع،،،*

----------


## توته الحلوه

> *بصراحه حبيبتي الله يجزيج الجنه إن شاء الله طبقت إلي قلتيه بس صدق حسيت بوناسه وإن الليل وااااااااااايد قصير تمنيت الساعه توقف عشان أطول بس واااااايد عجبتني الطريقه وبإذن الله بستمر عليها في رمضان ولج الأجر طبعا الله يكثر من أمثالج*
> 
> *طبقوه يا بنات والله بتحسون براحه وبسهولة تطبيقه وربي يوفق الجميع،،،*


تسلمين يالغاليه 

والله يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال 

لاتنسينا من دعووواتج

----------


## Wolves_grl

سهله واييد وان شاء الله راح اطبقها من اليوم ان شاء الله ^_^

----------


## جي جي

جعله الله فيميزان حسناتك

----------


## أم_سعيد

يزاج الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج 

ان شاء الله بطبق من اليوم وبدعيلج

----------


## بنت فرنسا

في ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## توته الحلوه

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أخت الريم

يزاج الله خير

----------


## احبه حيل

الله يستر عليج دنيا واخره و يوفقج الغاليه
و تسلمين ع المووضوع القيم

----------


## reternback

ممممشكووووووووووووووورة الغالية

----------


## بنت__دبي

جزاج ربي الجنه

----------


## أم مران

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## وديمه محمد

:Salam Allah: 
مشكورة الغالية على الموضوع ويزاك الله خير

----------


## أم نوف123

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

يزاج الله خير غاليتي ,,

----------


## shwooog

مشكوره الغاليه وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله..........

----------


## nooooooona

لا اله إلا الله و حده لا شريك له, له الملك و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير
ربي اغفر لي و لوالدي و للمسلمين و المسلمات و الأحياء منهم و الأموات
ربي اغفر لأخي و اجععله من أهل الجنه

يزاج الله خير أختي و يجعله في ميزان حسناتج


مشكورة

----------


## توته الحلوه

حيااااااااااااكم الله

----------


## المزيونة 55

فكره جد حلوه 
الله يجزيك خير

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

يزاج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## loona

ان شاء الله بطبق الطريقة وخصوصا ان ولدي الصغير يقومني قبل الاذان بنص ساعة للرضاعة

----------


## ع المها

جزاكي الله خير اختى

----------


## - براءة -

مشكورة اختي 
الله يوفقج دنيا و اخرة

----------


## سمو الاميرة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## توته الحلوه

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له

----------


## بنت الوطن

يزاج الله خيييييييييييييييييير

----------


## GOAHEAD

مباركه جهودك

----------


## LDEHX

الله يعطيج العافية وفي ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## زمرده3

جزاج الله ألف خير
وجعله إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم طيفاني

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي ع المرور

----------


## أم حصه

مشكوره الغاليه ع التقسيم الروعه للوقت

----------


## جوهرة القصر

مشكورة .. يزاج الله خير وانشالله بوقت الساعة كل يوم

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي ع المررور

----------


## ليبانو ظبي

والله فكرة وايد حلوة ولازم نطبقها باذن الله رح اجربها انا واولادي انشاءالله 
مشكورة اختي

----------


## يعجز الوصف

الله يعينا على قيام الليل يارب......

مشكوره اختي على هالموضوع اللي صدق نحنا محتاجين لحد يذكرنا به... اتمنى لج التوفيق والله يسر لج الخير يارب...

----------


## توته الحلوه

اسعدني مروركم الكريم

----------


## كويت الخير

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبتي

----------


## kitakeeet

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## bint mother

> مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
> اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
> اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
> ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## تايهه في دنياها

جزاج الله الجنه يارب

----------


## توته الحلوه

للرفع  :Smile:

----------


## ام شواخي@

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم ريم الحلوه

يزاج الله خير والله ايقوينا على فعل الطاعات..

----------


## عيـUAEـون

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## mazooon

مشكورررررررة اختي
ويزااااااااااااج الله خير 
والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## احتاجك..

يزاج الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## توته الحلوه

تسلمون خواتي على المرور

----------


## فطومـة

*جزاج لله خير اختي الغالية 

الله يذكرج بالشهادة يارب*

----------


## دندونة الحلوه

فى ميزان حسناتج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااارب

----------


## ^أم حمني^

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي 

وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## اسرار808

اعاننا الله واياك على قيام الليل


اللهم آمين

----------


## غناتي

جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ام الاولاد10

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام حمد ..

الله يعينا على القيام

----------


## هدهود

جزاك الله الف خير ويسر عليج وعلينا ان شاء الله

----------


## الكنـاري

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات
ووفقنا اللهم للعمل بما تحب وترضى

----------


## عوييش 17

السلام عليج 

ممكن حد يقولي كيف انصلي القيام 

ثاني ربع ساعه : نصلي فيها ركعتين ثم نوتر بثلاث ركعات هاي النقطة مافهمتها 

لاني قررت اصلي قيام الليل اول مرة فحياتي 

فيدوني

----------


## sarah1944

مشكورررررررررررررة اختيه

----------


## P!nk Cat

اللهم ارزق كاتبة الموضوع مغفرتك بلا عذاب وجنتك بلا حساب ورؤيتك بلا حجاب

----------


## توته الحلوه

> السلام عليج 
> 
> ممكن حد يقولي كيف انصلي القيام 
> 
> ثاني ربع ساعه : نصلي فيها ركعتين ثم نوتر بثلاث ركعات هاي النقطة مافهمتها 
> 
> لاني قررت اصلي قيام الليل اول مرة فحياتي 
> 
> فيدوني


شوفي الخاص

----------


## توته الحلوه

الي حابات يعرفن عن صلاة الوتر 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

المختصر المفيد في صلاة الوتر


والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد:

1- فضل صلاة الوتر:
إن صلاة الوتر فضلها عظيم، وأعظم ما يدل على ذلك هو:-
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يدعها في حضر ولا سفر، وهذا دليل واضح على أهميتها.

2- حكم صلاة الوتر:
الوتر سنة مؤكدة.

3- وقت صلاة الوتر:
أجمع العلماء على أن وقت الوتر لا يدخل إلا بعد العشاء، وأنه يمتد إلى الفجر.
فعن أبي بصرة رضي الله عنه: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :
" إن الله زادكم صلاة فصلوها بين العشاء والفجر" رواه أحمد.

4- أفضل وقت لصلاة الوتر:
الأفضل تأخير فعلها إلى آخر الليل وذلك لمن وثق باستيقاظه لحديث
جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله عليه وسلم: " من خاف أن لا يقوم آخر الليل ، فليوتر أوله، ومن طمع أن يقوم آخره فليوتر آخر الليل، فإن صلاة آخر الليل مشهودة ، وذلك أفضل " أخرجه مسلم.

5- عدد ركعات الوتر:
ليس للوتر ركعات معينة، وإنما أقله ركعة، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
" الوتر ركعة من آخر الليل " رواه مسلم.
ولا يكره الوتر بواحدة لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" ومن أحب أن يوتر بواحدة، فليفعل " أخرجه أبو داود
وأفضل الوتر إحدى عشرة ركعة يصليها مثنى مثنى ويوتر بواحدة
لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها: " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بالليل إحدى عشرة ركعة يوتر منها بواحدة " وفي لفظ " يسلم بين كل ركعتين ويوتر بواحدة" أخرجه مسلم.
ويصح أكثر من ثلاث عشرة ركعة ولكن يختمهن بوتر كما جاء في الحديث: " صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى فإذا خشيت الصبح أوتر بواحدة" أخرجه البخاري.

6- القراءة في الوتر:
يسن للمصلي أن يقرأ في الركعة الأولى من الوتر بـ { سبح اسم ربك الأعلى } وفي الركعة الثانية بـ { قل ياأيها الكافرون } وفي الثالثة بـ { قل هو الله أحد }
لحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في الركعة الأولى بـ { سبح اسم ربك الأعلى } وفي الثانية بـ { قل ياأيها الكافرون } وفي الثالثة بـ { قل هو الله أحد } والمعوذتين " أخرجه الترمذي.

7- القنوت في الوتر:
القنوت في الوتر مستحب وليس بواجب، والدليل على مشروعيته:
أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقنت في ركعة الوتر ولم يفعله إلاّ قليلاً.
ولما روي عن الحسن بن علي رضي الله عنهما قال: " علمني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمات أقولهن في الوتر: اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت، وعافني فيمن عافيت، وتولني فيمن توليت، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت، وقني شر ما قضيت، إنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك، إنه لا يذل من واليت، تباركت ربنا وتعاليت " أخرجه أبو داود.

8- محل القنوت:
القنوت في الوتر يكون في الركعة الأخيرة من الوتر بعد الفراغ من القراءة وقبل الركوع، كما 
يصح بعد الرفع من الركوع وكلها قد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

9- قضاء من فاته الوتر:
ذهب جمهور العلماء إلى مشروعية قضاء الوتر.
فقد جاء عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" من نام عن وتره أو نسيه فليصله إذا ذكره " أخرجه أبو داود.
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: " إذا أصبح أحدكم ولم يوتر فليوتر " أخرجه الحاكم.

والسنة قضاؤها ضحى بعد ارتفاع الشمس وقبل وقوفها, شفعاً لا وتراً، فإذا كانت عادتك الإيتار بثلاث ركعات في الليل فنمت عنها أو نسيتها شرع لك أن تصليها نهاراً أربع ركعات في تسليمتين، وإذا كانت عادتك الإيتار بخمس ركعات في الليل فنمت عنها أو نسيتها شرع لك أن تصلي ست ركعات في النهار في ثلاث تسليمات، وهكذا الحكم فيما هو أكثر من ذلك.

10- حكم ترك صلاة الوتر:
فقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن ذلك فقال: " الحمد لله، الوتر سنة باتفاق المسلمين، ومن أصر على تركه فإنه ترد شهادته، والوتر أوكد من سنة الظهر والمغرب والعشاء، والوتر أفضل الصلاة من جميع تطوعات النهار، كصلاة الضحى، بل أفضل الصلاة بعد المكتوبة صلاة الليل، وأوكد ذلك الوتر وركعتا الفجر، والله أعلم ".

هذا والله أعلم وصلى الله على نبينا محمد

----------

